# Converting MP3 to standard audio?



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a lecture in MP3 that I want to convert to standard audio format, such that it can be played on car, home, or portable CD players. I don't know the name of this format that most commercial music/audio CDs use. Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 1, 2009)

See here:
How to Convert MP3's to CD - Edward Bishop, CD Recording Software.com


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, Patrick,

That info helped. I now know that I should convert to 16Bit Wav format, which I tried (using a free Mac program, Switch), but it still wouldn't play on my home CD player.

I also used Sound Studio to convert, but still to no avail. Come to think of it, I've never burned anything that's playable on a standard CD player. I wonder what I'm not doing right? Anyone?

I'm using an Apple G4 iBook running the latest Leopard OS.

Steve


----------



## mvdm (Jun 1, 2009)

I use DeepBurner, a free downloadable program, that easily converts MP3 to CD audio format.


----------



## Seb (Jun 1, 2009)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I have a lecture in MP3 that I want to convert to standard audio format, such that it can be played on car, home, or portable CD players. I don't know the name of this format that most commercial music/audio CDs use. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!



You can use just about any CD burning software to do this.

Start the software and tell it that you want to burn an "Audio CD" and then just drag the MP3 file(s) into the files to burn list and it should convert and burn it for you.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 1, 2009)

Seb said:


> Jerusalem Blade said:
> 
> 
> > I have a lecture in MP3 that I want to convert to standard audio format, such that it can be played on car, home, or portable CD players. I don't know the name of this format that most commercial music/audio CDs use. Anyone know?
> ...



Precisely. Even in Windows XP/VIsta, just drag the mp3 onto the blank CD and the pc will ask you what kind of cd you want to make. No need to do any other conversions.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys -- problem solved! I used my native iTunes to burn it. As you said, it will automatically ask if you want CD Audio, and I did!


----------



## speric (Jun 5, 2009)

dbPowerAmp is also a good program to use, if you don't have iTunes.


----------

